
Interactive Machine Learning - allenleein
http://iml.media.mit.edu/
======
jarmitage
Those interested should check out Dr. Rebecca Fiebrink's work:

[http://www.wekinator.org/](http://www.wekinator.org/)

[http://www.doc.gold.ac.uk/~mas01rf/Rebecca_Fiebrink_Goldsmit...](http://www.doc.gold.ac.uk/~mas01rf/Rebecca_Fiebrink_Goldsmiths/welcome.html)

[https://scholar.google.co.uk/citations?user=fEMWXvkAAAAJ&hl=...](https://scholar.google.co.uk/citations?user=fEMWXvkAAAAJ&hl=en&oi=ao)

And the Human Centred Machine Learning CHI workshop:

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLSgzh4CiHDlSvmdVwcfGS...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLSgzh4CiHDlSvmdVwcfGSDlZmSoGM455F)

[http://hcml2016.goldsmithsdigital.com/](http://hcml2016.goldsmithsdigital.com/)

------
andr
Are the lectures available somewhere?

~~~
ldjb
All I can find are some slides at:
[https://piazza.com/mit/fall2013/mass62/resources](https://piazza.com/mit/fall2013/mass62/resources)

